# Kelligirl or an Imposter???



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok so as I was cruising around MySpace since I have a boring existance, I came across a profile called Kelligirl...and it seems real...but some things seem a little off and I wasnt around when she was...so I was just wondering...real? or not?

Kelligirl MySpace


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sure it's an imposter.... if it was really her, assuming she's still fat, she's surely be sharing NEW pics - she wasn't shy about sharing pictures, so if she's suddenly "back" and fat, there'd be new material. 

So yeah, fake.


----------



## Rickgm (Sep 9, 2006)

I used to chat with her on the old Dim board about 10 years ago so 38 would be about the right age. Every one of those pictures are from the "old days" though. Odd there are no "new" pictures.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 9, 2006)

Off the cuff it seems fake. Call be a dreadful cynic.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 9, 2006)

I know her almost 20 yrs now. We have an ex in common, that is how we know each other. I even have a 16 yr old cat that came from a litter a family member's cat had one fall. Xmas present from the ex. LOL 

Kelli is in her 40's now. That site is a fake. She lives in New Jersey still but I haven't talked to her in many yrs. She dropped out of the BBW community and has never come back.

She really is a lovely, beautiful person. 

HugKiss


----------



## formerking (Sep 9, 2006)

HugKiss said:


> I know her almost 20 yrs now. We have an ex in common, that is how we know each other. I even have a 16 yr old cat that came from a litter a family member's cat had one fall. Xmas present from the ex. LOL
> 
> Kelli is in her 40's now. That site is a fake. She lives in New Jersey still but I haven't talked to her in many yrs. She dropped out of the BBW community and has never come back.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for the clarifying this. Case "Kelligirl" closed. 
Yet, so other BBW disappearances remain painfully mysterious: Most prominent cases include Dani O. and Carolyn Owens.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so as I was cruising around MySpace since I have a boring existance, I came across a profile called Kelligirl...and it seems real...but some things seem a little off and I wasnt around when she was...so I was just wondering...real? or not?
> 
> Kelligirl MySpace


Well, as far as I can remember, this is the third thread with this site as a topic. Last one not long ago...


----------



## Mikey (Sep 9, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so as I was cruising around MySpace since I have a boring existance, I came across a profile called Kelligirl...and it seems real...but some things seem a little off and I wasnt around when she was...so I was just wondering...real? or not?
> 
> Kelligirl MySpace



Definitely an imposter!! I dated her for a while ( 1990-92) and took most of the photos she had posted as we maintained a friendship after that period.
The profile makes her a year too young...she will be 40 on December 26 of this year...which also makes her a Sagitarious and not a Pisces and they gave her an extra inch...she is 5'2 not 5'3. I heard from a reliable source that she is still alive...fat or slim...that is anyone's guess. I last heard from her during the summer of 2000. I was tempted to go visit her father when I had a client near his office 2 years ago...and figured...she didn't want to contact me...so why should I contact her....


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

You took the pics?

Dude. 

You could write a book... you'd sell at least 300 copies.


----------



## Guy (Sep 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You took the pics?
> 
> Dude.
> 
> You could write a book... you'd sell at least 300 copies.


 
Make that 301!


----------



## panhype (Sep 9, 2006)

This imposter btw is putting quite some energy into it. Logs in almost every day. Yaye... i got accepted as his/her friend lol Plus quite a few other (well known) personalities.

Would be quite a remarkable discovery for the real KG to see how much her profile is rocking on Myspace


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Definitely an imposter!! I dated her for a while ( 1990-92) and took most of the photos she had posted as we maintained a friendship after that period.
> The profile makes her a year too young...she will be 40 on December 26 of this year...which also makes her a Sagitarious and not a Pisces and they gave her an extra inch...she is 5'2 not 5'3. I heard from a reliable source that she is still alive...fat or slim...that is anyone's guess. I last heard from her during the summer of 2000. I was tempted to go visit her father when I had a client near his office 2 years ago...and figured...she didn't want to contact me...so why should I contact her....



God I wish we could just have a "spill it" thread... get all the facts out, stories out, and just move the hell ON. Although, I know that even with the truth and the background, etc.. that so many would think it's all BS anyway. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing something Mikey.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> God I wish we could just have a "spill it" thread... get all the facts out, stories out, and just move the hell ON. Although, I know that even with the truth and the background, etc.. that so many would think it's all BS anyway.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing something Mikey.



You know we'd do the same for you if you vanished, AnnMarie. We really would.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You know we'd do the same for you if you vanished, AnnMarie. We really would.




LOL... I know that's how it sounds... but that's really not my beef. I've got more than enough email to keep my life busy! LOL 

I just think it would be nice if the whole truth and everything came out so that people could just move on with their lives. I hate that so many guys have this distorted dreamy perception simply because they don't have enough answers or information to feel any other way. 

If they get the whole story and they still feel dreamy, more power to 'em!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

Are you saying a dreamy perception of _you_ would be inaccurate?

If so, then the loud crashing sound is my world falling down all around me.


----------



## dodo (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> God I wish I could be her... we should have a party, wear hats, and get our Kelligrl ON. Although, I know that she's immortal and we're all worm fodder, etc.. oh, it's all BS anyway.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing something Mikey.


 
Listen up, people. I was moseying through the tundra of late with my goodly pals M. Sasquatch and Il Chupacabra (he's got a sweet tooth). As we walked hand in hand, listening to the band, and reminiscing, we were shrouded by a self-propelled fog of lies and braggadocio. The conquests and misadventurous deeds flew thick and fast from our spittled orifices. It was only inevitable our discourse should arrive upon the Kelligrl Mythos, at which point it was determined we'd each had our way with her in the gay and distant nineties. I accused "Il", as he likes to be called, of being a chubby chaser, and he ate my foot. I almost became yet another chupacadaver. Oh well.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 9, 2006)

Its like a cult of personality, that is just being kept fed by the same old stories and the "mystery" of it all. Its like the JFK assassination. There is a perfectly logical explanation to it all, but what really transpired doesn't seem to do justice to the person or the image.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Sep 9, 2006)

Just in case we've got any skeptics...everything Mikey has said is 100% true, and I've seen the original polaroids during one of our many road trips to Massachussetts. 

MIKEY...PLEASE...WRITE THE FUCKING BOOK SO WE CAN GET THIS OVERWITH!!


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 10, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Just in case we've got any skeptics...everything Mikey has said is 100% true, and I've seen the original polaroids during one of our many road trips to Massachussetts.
> 
> MIKEY...PLEASE...WRITE THE FUCKING BOOK SO WE CAN GET THIS OVERWITH!!



Okay off topic but I saw you and J on Goddesses last night. Was bored and channel surfed. I was all like "hey I know those people".

Mikey can go on Art Bell and promote his book too! This case has taken almost paranormal overtones!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 10, 2006)

WHY has she disappeared and WHAT does this have to do with the price of tea in China?

_YOU MAY BE SURPRISED!_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Posting here just in case something gets divulged, so it'll come up in my User CP.

I gotta start watching more TV, I'm aching for drama.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 10, 2006)

I am your biological father, AFG.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 10, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Okay off topic but I saw you and J on Goddesses last night. Was bored and channel surfed. I was all like "hey I know those people".



Goddesses is on TV? I'm so lost....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I am your biological father, AFG.



Wow, you were quite the fiesty 12 year old, no?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 10, 2006)

dodo said:


> Listen up, people. I was moseying through the tundra of late with my goodly pals M. Sasquatch and Il Chupacabra (he's got a sweet tooth). As we walked hand in hand, listening to the band, and reminiscing, we were shrouded by a self-propelled fog of lies and braggadocio. The conquests and misadventurous deeds flew thick and fast from our spittled orifices. It was only inevitable our discourse should arrive upon the Kelligrl Mythos, at which point it was determined we'd each had our way with her in the gay and distant nineties. I accused "Il", as he likes to be called, of being a chubby chaser, and he ate my foot. I almost became yet another chupacadaver. Oh well.



You lie! I am an avid cryptozoology fan and I know for a fact that el chupacabra would NEVER get involved in the whole "Kelligrl mythical fantasy" thing.


----------



## Freddy670 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/tribute2kelligrl
Couple of rarer pics and some newer morphs but nothing anyone hasn't seen. :doh:


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, considering that the estimated size of el chupacabra is less that the size of an average human adult, I suspect the little critter would be hard pressed to avoid being smooshed by a BBW of Kelliglr's stature. Nevertheless, I heartily concur that "Il" is a chubby chaser, and does exist. Just like Kelligrl.
 
-Ty

P.S. Youtube has some videos of her I haven't found anywhere else. Everyone else has probably seen them, and I'm just tardy to the party, but meh.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 7, 2007)

Did anyone see the Savage Love response last week to the guy who was wondering if it was still okay to fantasize about Anna Nicole? 



> Whacking off to the dead violates the hope that masturbation represents. When Anna Nicole was alive and young and beautiful, MAN, a tiny part of your brain somehow managed to convince your dick that your fantasies existed within the realm of possibility. If the right set of circumstances, however improbable, were to occur, you might actually find yourself in bed with Anna Nicole Smith. So long as she lived, MAN, you livedand whacked offin hope.
> 
> But masturbating to the dead inspires only feelings of hopelessness and despair. Which is why no one beats off to James Dean or River Phoenix or Marilyn Monroe or Mary Todd Lincoln without feeling a little creepy, a little hopeless, and a little closer to the grave himself. Knock it off.



Yeah, that just about sums up my feelings toward this never ending "search for Kelligirl"


----------



## biggie (Mar 7, 2007)

I was walking through the woods and...


View attachment bigfoot-copy.jpg





Later, she was seen at a diner with Elvis and Jimmy Hoffa...


----------



## Pink (Mar 7, 2007)

now that was funny


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2007)

AFG, I'm sure you already know this, seeing as how you have 2,800+ posts, but just in case: Go to top of this page. Click on thread tools. Click on subscribe to thread. 

There ya go! No posting necessary! 

Yeah, you already knew, and I'm going to feel like an idiot. What else is new? 

Off to search YouTube for "kelligirl"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> AFG, I'm sure you already know this, seeing as how you have 2,800+ posts, but just in case: Go to top of this page. Click on thread tools. Click on subscribe to thread.
> 
> There ya go! No posting necessary!
> 
> ...



Actually its funny, but that never occured to me even though I know of the functionality. I think that makes emails come and mama doesn't like excess email.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually, it does the same thing as posting does for you - it subscribes you to the thread. It's your choice whether or not you get e-mails when that happens, but if you don't get e-mails when you subscribe to a thread by posting, you won't when you subscribe to it that way, either. At least, this is my understanding from my own experiences. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.  Hope that helps and that I haven't totally confused people. 

Yes - I have spent WAY too much time around here in the few months I've been a member.  :doh:

We now return you to your regularly-scheduled curiosity over Kelligirl and Area 51


----------



## Caine (Mar 7, 2007)

My oh my, I'll still never get over how much this community loves to speculate and make of the fact of the Kelligirl legend of where she is, what shes done, how she looks now...
Honestly, I'm still waiting for someone to send her story to mythbusters or Ripleys Believe it or Not. This is something that never seems to go away and like a hydra, for every one post we get rid of, 2 more spring up in its place...


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2007)

biggie said:


> I was walking through the woods and...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219
> ...


Hahaha!!!, I call it ESS, Elvis Sighting Syndrome. People with
ESS see him because they can't let go and think he's still alive. I've had
ESS, but I got over it( I wasn't seeing Elvis).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> AFG, I'm sure you already know this, seeing as how you have 2,800+ posts, but just in case: Go to top of this page. Click on thread tools. Click on subscribe to thread.
> 
> There ya go! No posting necessary!
> 
> ...




Lol BBM- know what? I have myself subscribed to many threads- and have no idea how I did it....  I suspect it might be my double clicking habit though :doh: 

It was nice to read how to do if I ever actually meant to.....


----------



## furious styles (Mar 8, 2007)

... v_V

- THIS BOARD HAS GONE [03] DAYS WITHOUT A KELLIGRL RELATED POST -

*flips*

- THIS BOARD HAS GONE [00] DAYS WITHOUT A KELLIGRL RELATED POST -

Practice good work safety and always wear your eye protection!


----------



## heyyou7506 (Mar 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> ... v_V
> 
> - THIS BOARD HAS GONE [03] DAYS WITHOUT A KELLIGRL RELATED POST -
> 
> ...



Man, I was hoping for the bonus for the longest time without a kelligrl related post...I was looking forward to the timex watch if we lasted a week


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 8, 2007)

heyyou7506 said:


> Man, I was hoping for the bonus for the longest time without a kelligrl related post...I was looking forward to the timex watch if we lasted a week



timex? if we lasted a week without a kelligrl thread, we'd all get rolex's!! or the internet would implode. both would be kinda cool though.


----------



## heyyou7506 (Mar 8, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> timex? if we lasted a week without a kelligrl thread, we'd all get rolex's!! or the internet would implode. both would be kinda cool though.



No the internet wouldn't implode unless there were 2 weeks between kelligrl posts...and the rolex would come in at a week and a half


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 8, 2007)

I still never got why everyone here is so obsessed with this "Kelligrl" woman. I just don't get it. There's at least 10 threads every month with her in it. It's like the American obsession with Anna Nicole-Smith. The woman was a goldigger who was famous for being famous. I feel like "Kelligrl" is the same deal, just within our little community. Can someone explain, please?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I still never got why everyone here is so obsessed with this "Kelligrl" woman. I just don't get it. There's at least 10 threads every month with her in it. It's like the American obsession with Anna Nicole-Smith. The woman was a goldigger who was famous for being famous. I feel like "Kelligrl" is the same deal, just within our little community. Can someone explain, please?




There are plenty of threads with responses to why some were so enamored with her and still wonder, including but not limited to:

Early internet days, it was a newish thing, she was one of the few at the time who was producing stuff, gaining, "out there". When the print mags were almost all there was, she was in Belly (I believe, I'm *not* a kelligrl expert, so I'm SURE one will be along to correct me.)

Thin face - some prefer that and it was "amazing" to watch her gain and her face seemed unchanged. 

She just disappeared - poof. Everyone loves a good vanishing. 

She's not the only one of "legend" either... add in the Brooke, April Jasmine, Dani, etc.... there's a group of them that will always be the subject of these threads. It won't stop until everyone who remembers them drops, and even then.... 25 years from now, someone will come across one of her pictures in a Yahoo archive and post here saying "Who is this girl????? Where can I find more?????" .... and so it goes. 

*yawn*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread is kinda like....


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 8, 2007)

It will be quite some time before we see her likes again. She is missed. 

View attachment images1.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> This thread is kinda like....



It wouldn't let me rep you again.....


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you again.....



I got him for ya.


----------



## panhype (Mar 9, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> [...] Can someone explain, please?



Y'know, any of these 10 threads/month contains about 80% of comments like 'She's gone. Get over it'. That keeps her present and so there will inevitably be more threads


----------



## isotope (Mar 11, 2007)

Guys, I just want to tell you that I'm currently dating KG and she's roughly 600 pounds now. 

If you want pics, please send me lots of money in bags marked with a large dollar sign.

Address it to

Isotope
115 Atlantis Dr.
Bermuda Triangle, Bahamas.


----------



## imfree (Mar 11, 2007)

isotope said:


> Guys, I just want to tell you that I'm currently dating KG and she's roughly 600 pounds now.
> 
> If you want pics, please send me lots of money in bags marked with a large dollar sign.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha!!!, now I wish I'dve thought of that one!!!


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 11, 2007)

Admiral Akbar is never fooled by fake Kelligirl sightings.


----------

